# ..  Trump travels to golf club for fifth straight day  ..



## charley (Dec 30, 2017)

President Trump visited his private golf course for the fifth straight day on Saturday, according to a White House pool report.

The president has visited the property each day for the past five days, and has made seven trips there total since he arrived in Florida last Friday.

Trump has visited his golf properties 89 times since taking office, and has spent 115 days at Trump properties altogether, according to an ​NBC News tracker.

Trump has said his visit down south is a working vacation. He tweeted on Christmas night that the next day he would be "back to work." [another trump lie]  ​


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2017)

I did not think it was PC to make fun of people's weight?


----------



## botamico (Jan 1, 2018)

I need to play some golf sometime


----------



## dagambd (Jan 1, 2018)

botamico said:


> I need to play some golf sometime



Well, these days if you become president you can play all the time, for free! To become president is easy too. Just alienate everyone and lie all the time. Oh yeah and say and do stupid stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2018)

Prince said:


> I did not think it was PC to make fun of people's weight?




.....  if the fat pig himself[trumpy] doesn't believe in political correctness why should the rest of us.... it's always a 'one way street' for the defenders of trumpski.. 

https://youtu.be/5DoPeuOU9mg


----------



## secdrl (Jan 1, 2018)

You snowflake clown's are gonna be ass hurt for the next 7 years.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh - and after being out of the country for the last 3 years. I'm back, whores. Where the FUCK is DGG at? I owe him some negs.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2018)

btw Chuck, why exactly are you against our 72 year old POTUS *exercising*?


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2018)

Prince said:


> btw Chuck, why exactly are you against our 72 year old POTUS *exercising*?



I?m not against it. I hope the fat fuck has a heart attack and dies. While he?s golfing. Wearing a stupid MAGA hat. Drinking diet cokes and eating fish filet sandwiches. All paid for by you and me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 2, 2018)

Prince said:


> btw Chuck, why exactly are you against our 72 year old POTUS *exercising*?




....   exercising is great !!!    it's the amount of constant lies and deception that he enjoys that gotta go !!      ...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2018)

charley said:


> ....   exercising is great !!!    it's the amount of constant lies and deception that he enjoys that gotta go !!      ...



have any specific examples?


----------



## charley (Jan 2, 2018)

Prince said:


> have any specific examples?




https://youtu.be/dec_Yt2yns8
https://youtu.be/0-kjJEFihto
https://youtu.be/NGnhI_luF1A


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2018)

charley said:


> .....  if the fat pig himself[trumpy] doesn't believe in political correctness why should the rest of us.... it's always a 'one way street' for the defenders of trumpski..
> 
> https://youtu.be/5DoPeuOU9mg



Yeah, he says a lot of foul things...So two wrongs make a right Chuck, is that the liberal mindset?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2018)

charley said:


> https://youtu.be/dec_Yt2yns8
> https://youtu.be/0-kjJEFihto
> https://youtu.be/NGnhI_luF1A



Seriously, all you do is copy/past articles and videos. Are you capable of actually typing out a intelligent, logical and rational response with out copying/pasting something?


----------



## charley (Jan 2, 2018)

Prince said:


> Seriously, all you do is copy/past articles and videos. Are you capable of actually typing out a intelligent, logical and rational response with out copying/pasting something?




.... your one sentence posts are some of the weakest shit here...  get a life & get your brown nose out of trumpski's asshole....    ...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2018)

charley said:


> .... your one sentence posts are some of the weakest shit here...  get a life & get your brown nose out of trumpski's asshole....    ...



95% of my posts in your threads are asking you questions, but since you're incapable of thinking all you respond with is more Trump hate pics and videos.
It's pretty pathetic but I guess when you don't go to college you ultimately are not capable of critical thinking and rational thought, hence the reason you are a LIBTARD.


----------



## charley (Jan 2, 2018)

Prince said:


> 95% of my posts in your threads are asking you questions, but since you're incapable of thinking all you respond with is more Trump hate pics and videos.
> It's pretty pathetic but I guess when you don't go to college you ultimately are not capable of critical thinking and rational thought, hence the reason you are a LIBTARD.





..... why don't you try answering some questions ??   e.g. how do you morally justify supporting a chronic liar, who is taking the USA in a bad direction.. at least with your 'grand college education' you can explain trumpy's need to lie..  

....  I am older than you Rob, and went to college for music... re-think your strategy ...   ..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2018)

If you see the US going in a bad direction I have no idea what you are referring to.
You might want to look at some facts like real data of what has happened the past year under Trump.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2018)

the man is working for free, lowest unemployment since 2000, highest stock market ever all time 401k growth, lowest taxes in history, companies are moving back. I think he deserves to take as much time off as he needs


----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2018)

... hey heck

...anyone who cares about America ...   needtoimpeach.com


----------

